# Let's discuss Heavy Duty BEE suits



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

Oops...I found the latest talk about bee suits. So, lets discuss the Golden Bee Suit that everyone is talking about. How do you like your's Curtis?? Do you think I could get a medium size ordered and delivered in 2 weeks??? Anybody with information on the status of new orders for this company??

Also, is there a specific suit to ask for?? Like do they have multiple kinds...or do I say, I need the suit that MB recommends and that everyone on this Beesource Forum is talking about??? Will they know that suit??  

Does this suit have a veil attached to it??

[ May 09, 2006, 10:02 PM: Message edited by: Cyndi ]


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

They only make one style suit. It's the Cadalac of all bee suits. Just call them up and give them your measurements, height, inseam, and weight. They are nice people to talk to. If you are lucky they might have your size in stock, the more popular sizes they seem to be running behind on. You can't get a better sting proof suit, it's rated for AHB. The only time I have been stung through mine I had to lean my arm on the bees.

Wear next to nothing under it and you will be as comfortable as possible in the blazing sun.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 25, 2005)

I have used mine a couple ot times and it is GREAT. It is the most comfortable full suit I have worn. Excelent mobility and vision. It is a heavy suit to feel in your hands, but when you put it on I have never noticed it. It breaths very well. If you do get one you will not be disappointed. 
Curtis


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

Well, I talked with the man this morning. What a trip. He told me all kinds of stories. Actually, I woke him up, it was 7:20 in the a.m. Looks like I'm going to get my beesuit for Mom's Day....I just hope it makes it here in time for Father's Day,  Thanks for all your replies, I really love this forum.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You will love the Golden Bee Products suit. Cool, comfortable, heavy duty and it's as bee proof as any of them.

Anytime you have thousands of bees trying to get in, one will find a way. Make sure the velcro is stuck down in the front at the throat. make sure the cuffs are velcroed tight.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Just got off the phone with the Golden Bee Guy.

After 5 minutes of trying to get my last name he defered to his wife. My conversation with him when like this:

Me: Last name...... N, Y, Q, U, ......

Him: That's N, Y, O, M, ......

Me: No, N, etc

This went on for at least 5 minutes....  

They couldn't locate my order of 6 weeks ago even though she told me it would ship in a day or so two weeks ago.

I told him I would call back after lunch. He told me not to cuz it slows them down. As politily as I could, I told me that I am concerned that they could not find the order and would like some reasurance..... I mean $200 is not something I can dismiss too easily.

Starting to lose some patience here. I know they have had tough times.

They ought to consider having someone distribute for them.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Cyndi...... I would not count on fathers day arrival.


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

I got an idea. What if we found a local beesource forum member in the area to go and place our order and pick up our suits for us. Hell, it's almost worth the drive to pick it up in person...although, the last time I went through Mississippi, I got pulled over and almost got a speeding ticket. I really want this suit - badly!! The man flatly told me he was over 80 years old and couldn't work as fast as he used to - poor thing. He probably doesn't have much help.

Bruce, I don't want to hear that...my confidence level wasn't very high after I hung up the phone either...in fact, when he started saying huh? I can't hear you...I just mumbled nevermind, Thank you and hung up.

[ May 10, 2006, 11:47 AM: Message edited by: Cyndi ]


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

MB wrote:

<Anytime you have thousands of bees trying to get in, one will find a way. Make sure the velcro is stuck down in the front at the throat. make sure the cuffs are velcroed tight.>

Cyndi really doesn't want to hear that either,


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>They ought to consider having someone distribute for them.

It's a "mom and pop" outfit and "pop" is almost deaf. But IMO the quality is well worth the hassle.


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

Yea, I agree MB, it is probably worth the hassel..in fact, I told my husband this morning the reasons I had to have it. First one, I said this guy's a legend and so is the suit. I may never get this opportunity again cause he's over 80 years old.....Secondly, I explained about the solid brass zippers and it was 100% American made..which is really hard to find these days...Thirdly, it's is bee proof, rated for AHB, I didn't like getting stung through my gloves yesterday, and Fourthly, it's Mothers day and I don't want anything for my kitchen, no perfume, no fancy dinners...I WANT THIS BEESUIT!!!


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Cyndi........ don't get me wrong....... I trusted the fellow beeks judgement on this suit enough to plunk down the $$$. Still glad I did, despite never seeing one.

Just hope it comes here very soon as I have a bunch of splits to do. Mainly the heat is my issue.

The comment of the velcro applies to any suit on the planet. Most, if not all, are vulnerable if not battoned down.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 25, 2005)

When mine came it had 3 different spellings of my last name on the package...but I have to say it is worth the wait(if you do get it!!). I would just pray that they and or their sewers do not croak...Yes they are old but this suit is well worth the money. I think the squecky wheel does get the grease...no matter how the last name is spelled. I think I ordered mine a week after Sundance...
Good Luck
It is a Great suit.
Curtis


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I ordered the Mann Lake Honeymaker suit for my wife, and the pollinator jacket for myself, and had them in 4 days. These are also made in the US, and while they don't have solid brass zippers, I like mine, and haven't been stung yet this year. It is also decently cool to wear.


----------



## woodchopper (Apr 2, 2006)

My wife and I bought BeeCARE suits and love them. Seem to be of high quality and I bet they'll last for years.


----------



## Jeff McGuire (Nov 18, 2005)

Sundance
I ordered mine March 28 and they cashed my check on April 10. Just called again and she said they were getting some in this week. This after my last call two weeks ago it was suppose to be shipped that week. She has small and average sizes in stock. She said I am a tall size and they had a run on them. I'm only 5'10" wouldn't exactly say I've ever been called tall. I guess I waiting and hoping just like you.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>My wife and I bought BeeCARE suits and love them. Seem to be of high quality and I bet they'll last for years.

I have a number of beesuits. Most are well made. None are cool in the summer at all except the Bug baffler (which is cheap and not very stingproof) and the Golden Bee Products suit.

Imagine a mesh suit that is as beeproof as any other beesuit. Now compare that to any suit that is not mesh. It's night and day. It's comparing a Rolls Royce with air conditioning with a Yugo that has the heater stuck on.

As long as it's not hot, any old bees suit does just fine.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Well put Michael.......... If you are a hobbiest with a couple of colonies..... any ol' suit will do.

It's all about the heat!! I have other suits as well. An english style jacket that is fairly cool, but at even 75F it gets hot while working. Last summer when it was 85F I dam near passed out after a couple of hours working the hives.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>It's all about the heat!! 

Exactly. In the summer how much work I can get done is directly proportional to how hot I am. If I get dehydrated I have to go to the house and take a break and get hydrated and cooled off. I can work much longer in a mesh suit. I don't take breaks because I'm tired. I take breaks because I'm hot and dehydrated.


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

So, Curtis got his beesuit before Bruce...and Bruce ordered first and still hasn't received it. Hmmm. Well, I'm in the $179 range and I'm Medium build...here's hoping. I suppose I'll have to make phone calls once or twice a week.

The reason I'm wanting this suit is because of heat issues too. It's gets hot over here in my neck of the woods too! Try wearing a Tyvek suit..which is what I have now. Actually, yesteday that suit kept me from getting stung...the bees were bouncing off of it, it was my gloves that got nailed. I've been talking about this for a long time and shopping around. If I'm going to spend the money...I'm going for the Rolls Royce.

Bruce, I am a hobbiest with my 2 maybe 3 hives in the not so distant future...but, from what I hear, most *bee* hobbiest don't stay this way for long...bees seem to have a way of growing and growing...I know this hobby is not going last too much longer. I'm on my way to being a full blown beekeeper!


----------



## Dee (Apr 22, 2004)

you all have me interested in this golden bee suit now, so what is the website, what's the average cost of one, and what is the material made out of?


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Dee there is no website.

Cost range from $179 to $229 depending on size. This includes shipping, and a pair of gloves (you have to take the gloves). Being comfortable is priceless when working bees. Lets you go slow and more deliberate.

The material is 3 different layers of mesh and is about 1/4" thick. Virtually sting proof and as said before........... it breaths!

Cyndi..... If you can swing the $$ it sounds like a very good investment according to those that have it.


----------



## Dee (Apr 22, 2004)

does anyone know what the actual name of the material is called?
also could someone post some pics of it; full view, close-up, as well as close-up of the veil


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

The fabric is unique and the maker has 3 patents on the suit. Are you hinking about fabricating one?


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

Hey Bruce,

My check is in the mail tomorrow. I wasn't kiddin, this is my Mom's day present.

It will be interesting to see what the man does with his business and the suits when he's long gone. It would be interesting if someone could think of a way to re-produce it. 

Hey Dee, you order one too and let's see who gets their's first..okay??  You have to call that man, give your size so he can tell you a price...then you mail the check with your size and everything on what he called a "scratch" piece of paper...you gotta love it!!


----------



## Dee (Apr 22, 2004)

sundance
my mom is a seamstress, and well, i know how to sew if that answers your question, but the answer is - no not neccessarily.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Was just curious Dee. Someone had said his patents run out in a couple of years. You could make the "Silver Bee" suit.


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

Well, I sent my check over a week and a half ago by priority mail to Golden Bee products...still hasn't been cleared through the bank,  So, this weekend, I had no choice but to purchase the Beesmaster suit from BM. I had to get something. It's nice enough and will be a great beesuit for my "volunteers" who are brave enough to assist me while I work my hives,









I just wanted to also say that I did order one from Glory Bee Products...the Brazilian full mesh suit. Oh MY GOD...I got it in the mail the other day and it was as stiff as a board and HUGE!! My daughter freaked out and said, "Mom, you are going to scare all the bees, send it back!!" So, I packed it back in the box and shipped it back to them. I thought I could get a beesuit quick and have it for a second suit to have around should I need it. I couldn't even move in it and it was so bulky and awkward. So, just so you guys know, that is not a good suit. 

Cyndi - who will probably get the cadillac suit by fall???? Maybe???


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey Cyndi.......... My check cleared 3-31-06 despite being mailed about 2 or 3 weeks prior.

Mine hasn't arrived either. I'm going to make my 3rd call tomorrow. I am picking up 56 strong colonies this Tues night and they will need to be split as will mine. I was sure hoping for the GB suit!!


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

Sooo sorry Bruce.

Oh well, maybe you'll get your's by fall, huh? 

Keep us posted when you do get it, then hopefully mine will be coming around the bend. My suit was a medium, which should be in stock.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

"The fabric is unique", sounds like a polite way to say "we're not telling"

Here's some mesh,
http://www.seattlefabrics.com/mesh.html

Maybe No-see-um?

I asked my wife to make my son a bee suit and she laughed. She's just a beginner. I need a better suit too. Summer + my suit = sweat + stings. 
The only pair of pants I've sewed was pretty laughable, but at nearly $100-$200 for a decent suit I may pick up the o' singer again.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Of course they aren't telling......... who would??  

They are entitled to reap the benifits of their product. It has been said the patent will expire in a couple of years.......


----------



## RidgeRunnerBunny (May 17, 2006)

I made my own bee suit about 6 years ago out of 100 percent cotton. Pink it was. I have never been stung thru it, but its still way too hot to wear in the summer and I've also gained a little weight since then. I have been thinking about making a jacket with a veil attached or with a zipper, but I have to get one of those rountuits first.


----------

